# I am back.... of course with a sad story!



## Letigrama (Jul 6, 2008)

Hi all!

I've been gone for quite a few months.... though my story is not all that tragic, it was enough to set me back and take it easy with my tank. I believe last October or so I sold my big blue tang, ( I am so glad I did) and since I emptied the tank quite a bit I decided to get some other fish. Someone from here was clearing out the tank so I got a Kole tang and other fish. needless to say, two weeks down the road the Tang started to show some ick. Now I have to say my first mistake was my UV filter dying a few months back and not replacing it. I never realized how much the UV filter does help you control parasites until I actually research it. I have dealt with ick many times before, and I always managed with water changes and some other natural methods. I started to do this to not avail. My dilemma was that I couldnt treat the tank with regular medicine because of my corals. I tried the ick attach made by gordon before and it worked for me, so I tried it for several days, and so on with Ruby Reef and so many others.But I had a little quarantine tank with a pair of tomato clowns, I didnt want to put all the fish there, it would be too crowded and I didnt want the tomatos to be infected.. I took the painful job of taking all fish out of the tank, and treat all fish in a big rubbermaid with heat and aerator treated with copper medicine for 2 days. but instead keep treating them there, I put them back in the main tank, I was afraid to kill them all. Long story short, medicine after medicine I tried, everyday they were getting worse. Nothing worked. I lost all my fish. I lost my yellow tang, and yes, I lost my breeding clowns, the ones that laid eggs every week. All in the sake of not killing my corals. Needless to say, I cried a lot. I realize now I made mistake after mistake even though I really tried to save them. I should have cramped all my fish in my 20g tank and treat them with copper...so after 3 weeks of no fish in the tank, I put my tomato pair in a 110g tank, and that is all I have now. What is sucks the most is that my corals bleached with all that medicine and some died, not many... but it took months for everything to come back. the hammers are not dying but dont want fully come out, the GSP is still recovering, but my worst, my very worst is my anemones. They dont seem to recover. And I lost many. I ended up with perhaps 5 of them, struggling. The lighting is the same, and parameters are fine, i just dont know why they are struggling.... all soft corals are doing well otherwise.....and I finally got my new UV filter...I never considered to shut down the tank after my die out, but I knew well enough my tank needed to re-establish itself and recover..... I am ready to get more fish and new coral now... so off to new adventures.


----------



## Mikeylikes (Nov 22, 2013)

So sad and sorry to hear of your losses Leti !!

Don't give up and your tank will be back to its original form in no time before you know it.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*welcome back*

leti first of all welcome back ..and second of all why didn't u reach out to us , certainly we could of helped u....grrrrr....
im glad u are back . how long has your tank been fallow for .....
don't rush things till its right , slow and steady is wins the race .
holler out if u need help and deff have a anemone for u when u are ready ...
cheers 
tom


----------



## Norman (Feb 13, 2011)

So sorry for your loss. I lost my beloved fresh water Angels like that a few years back, I spend a lot of money but nothing worked. So sad for you...


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Hi Leti,

I was surprised you are gone and welcome back. Your "new" tank will be very nice again and do not forget to run gfo . Sorry, can not refuse to mention.

I always try to get all fishes in the beginning at once and avoid adding anything in the future.

Like now, I got 6 fishes mostly from Big als and that is it. Will not take chances later.

I heard that you can bring Ich or other parasites with the corals. That is how I got Velvet (I think so) in my tank one year ago without adding new fishes.
Now, despite Coral RX probably will not kill ick, i dip everything what going in the tank.
Welcome back 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## PaulF757 (Dec 9, 2013)

Hi Leti,
Sorry for your loss. I know you'll rebound just fine. We're here to help out so don't hesitate to ask, me anyway. Come on by I'll frag you some corals.


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

Welcome back, the RBTA or what I bought from you now split into 6pcs. You will recover, not to worry this has happen to many of us. I do not introduce a new fish into a establish tank. They are in a separate tank for two months before I move them, just in case they have some kind of disease.


----------



## Letigrama (Jul 6, 2008)

Hi all! 

Thank you so much for your kinds words. The ich was completely gone, I waited 3 weeks before adding the tomato clowns. This is not the first big loss I had ( i loss my whole collection of Discus back 5 years ago) and I knew I wasnt going to quit cold, but i was going to sit and relax and let the tank recover....
Sig, i got my GFO running and i do dip corals... Loonie, I can believe it, split in 6!! wow. I dont know what's up with the nems right now. i lost a few neon pink nems ;( strangely enough, my magnifica ritteri never got affected and is doing fantastic, so that is my main attraction now 

I have been thinking perhaps this is a good time to think about switching tanks.... I still have a box hang overflow and always wanted to get rid of it. Also my tank is super tall and painful. i was wondering to get a used 100-125g long with overflow.... i kind of have the hubbie agreeing, so I should make this my summer project..... What do guys think. Is going to be almost 3 years with this tank. I just dont know how I would do the switch...well, that a story for another post anyhow. I'll try to log in here and there and say hi~!! nice to see many of you are still here! if we are doing a bbq this year i will most definetely be there!


----------

